# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel Sample Prints: Davo's Three Resolution Test Print

## Davo

I designed a new test print last week. The bottom (longest) section is  printed with 400 micron layers; the middle section with 200 micron  layers, and the top section has 100 micron layers. Each section is 4mm  thick.

Here are some pics of it:

http://samanna.net/3dpb/400.200.100.overall.png



http://samanna.net/3dpb/400.200.100.bump_side.png



http://samanna.net/3dpb/400.200.100.angle_side.png

----------


## Davo

Over 300 views, no comments... can you folks see the images?

----------


## LambdaFF

I can see them just fine. Very nice quality and it has a didactic value in itself.

----------


## curious aardvark

yep definitely looks like a block of plastic printed at different layer resolutions :-) 

the bump side does look kinda rough, particularly for the .1mm top print. 
what material were you using ?

----------


## 3DPBuser

And what slicer can do this?

----------


## curious aardvark

any slicer can do that - if you print one file after another. Would be pretty easy to do with makerware. But in 3 prints not one. 
But I'm guessing the onboard hyrel computer has it's own propriatary slicer.

----------


## 3DPBuser

So the separate prints must know to keep the same Z height between prints.

----------


## budo7

Looks good, I hope my printer ships this month  :Smile:  ...

----------


## Davo

We use the standard current version of Slic3r.

I generated three gcode files, then combined header1, body1, body2, body3, and footer3 into one file.

----------

